# أكبر شاحنة في العالم مواصفات وصور



## محمدجاسم العامري (29 أكتوبر 2010)

أكبر شاحنة في العالم
(الشاحنة العملاقة)
The World’s Biggest Truck










 







 







 







 







 







 







 







الشاحنة تي 282 بي, لشركة ليبهر(T 282 B from Liebherr)تحمل 360 طن وتسير بسرعة 64 كيلومتر/ساعة. وتتكلف الشاحنة 3 مليون دولار أمريكي. ويباع منها سنوياً حوالي 75 وحدة فقط. هذه الشاحنة ليست تقليديه, لها محرك ديزل بقدرة 2723 كيلووات يقوم بتشغيل موتورين كهربائيين يعملان بالتيار المتردد.
قامت شركة ديزل ديترويت أم تي يو (دي دي سي/ أم تي يو)- Detroit Diesel MTU (DDC/MTU)وكيومنز Cummins ببناء المحرك للشاحنة. وشركة سيمنز Siemens قامت بتصميم نظام إدارة الحركة, والتحكم الكهربائي وموتورات الكهرباء وما شابه. وقامت شركة ميشلان وبريدجستون Michelin andBridgestone بتطوير الإطارات.

المواصفات:
المحرك:
سعة المحرك 90 لتر- 20 أسطوانة
وزن المحرك 1048 كيلوجرام
قدرة المحرك عند 1800 لفة/دقيقة 2725 كيلووات- 3650 حصان
أقصى سرعة 64.4 كيلومتر/ساعة
التخفيض في صندوق السرعات 37.3
قطر الدوران 16.8 متر

الإطارات
مقاس الإطارات 55/80R63
النفخ 60 بار- 600 كيلوبسكال- 87 رطل/ البوصة المربعة.
خزان الوقود
سعة الخزان 4730 لتر- 1250 جالون


وزن الشاحنة وهي فارغة 224 طن, وارتفاعها 7.4 متر, وطولها 14.5 متر, والمسافة بين العجلات 6.6 متر. ويمكنها حمل حمولة مقدارها400طن, وبذلك يكون وزنها وهي محملة 624 طن. فبدلاً من محرك كبير يدير العجلات كما في الشاحنات التقليدية فهناك محرك ديزل بقدرة 2723 كيلووات (3650 حصان) يولد تيار كهربائي يدير موترين كهربائيين لتشغيل المحور الخلفي. الأجيال السابقة من الشاحنات العملاقة كانت تستخدم تيار ثابت, ولكن تلك الشاحنة تستخدم التيار المتردد الأكثر كفاءة.
يتم عن طريق محرك الديزل توليد كهرباء تيار متردد AC يتم تحويله إلى تيار ثابتDC, حيث يكون من السهل التحكم به اليكترونياً عن طريق علبة التحكم الإليكترونية. ثم يعاد تحويله مرة أخرى إلى تيار متردد لموتورات دفع المحور الخلفي. وموتور التيار المتردد يعتبر بدون صيانة وأخف وزناً وذو تعجيل قوي وسرعة عالية.

ولفرملة السيارة تستخدم نظام الإعاقة (الإبطاء) الكهربائية electric retarding بحيث يولد 6000 حصان لعمل جهد الإعاقة باستخدام موتورات الكهرباء. وهذا هو الوسيلة الأساسية للتحكم في السرعة أثناء هبوط منحدر بصفة مستمرة. وهو ليس معرض للتآكل الميكانيكي أو الحاجة إلى سائل تبريد. وعند استخدام المعوق الكهربائي يتحول الموتور الكهربائي إلى مولد يقوم بتوليد طاقة كهربائية ذو تيار متردد تقوم بتغذية شبكة مقاومات وعن طريق مروحة تعمل بالتيار المستمر تقوم بتصريف الحرارة إلى الجو. وأثناء التباطئ يعمل محرك الديزل على سرعة الحمل الخالي مما يسمح بتبريد المحرك وتوفير الوقود. وعند الحاجة إلى إيقاف الشاحنة فإن المعوق الكهربائي يقوم بتقليل سرعة الشاحنة إلى سرعة حوالي 0.8 كيلومتر/ساعة بعدها تبدأ فرامل الخدمة بالعمل أوتوماتيكياً وبالتدريج. وتبرد الفرامل عن طريق دفع هواء جبري مستبعداً الحاجة إلى نظام تبريد هيدروليكي إضافي.
للحصول على أمان أحسن لحماية السائق في حالة الاصطدام الخلفي فإنه تم وضع الكابينة في وضعية متأخرة بالطابق الثاني.

ويوجد بالتابلوة بالسيارة مبين لمقدار الحمولة, ومبين لدرجة حرارة سائل تبريد المحرك, مقدار الجهد, مبين للوقود, وهناك مثبت لسرعة السير cruise control يعمل بالحاسب, وهناك شاشة يظهر عليها رسائل تبين المشاكل بالسيارة حين حدوثها.
يتم التحكم في سرعة دوران العجل بطريقة منفصلة أوتوماتيكياُ عند الدوران بمنعطف عن طريق ملاحظة حركة العجل الأمامية. فتزيد سرعة العجلة الخارجية الخلفية مما يساعد على تقليل قطر الدوران وتقليل التآكل في العجلات.


----------



## عايض (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا للموضوع وقد سمعت ان شركة كاتربلر هي المصنعة لمثل هذه الناقلات العملاقة


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (30 أكتوبر 2010)

عايض قال:


> شكرا للموضوع وقد سمعت ان شركة كاتربلر هي المصنعة لمثل هذه الناقلات العملاقة


مشكور اخي على المرور او
لا لكن شركه كتر تعمل على تصنيع مثل هذه الانواع


----------



## ابن البلد (5 فبراير 2011)

الشركة ألمانية المنشاْ
وتصنع ونشات رفع ثابتة ولها شوفل هيدروليكي هذه صورته


----------



## saad_srs (8 فبراير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (9 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر وجازاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (26 أبريل 2012)

ابن البلد قال:


> الشركة ألمانية المنشاْ
> وتصنع ونشات رفع ثابتة ولها شوفل هيدروليكي هذه صورته



هذي الصناعه والا فلا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (26 أبريل 2012)

saad_srs قال:


> مشكورررررررررررررر
> جزاك الله خيرا





طارق حسن محمد قال:


> الف شكر وجازاك الله كل خ
> مشكور على المرور


----------

